# Problème installation python/nltk: "import nltk" impossible



## SnowMan (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai suivi les instructions de cette page pour installer python et nltk sur mon mac: http://www.nltk.org/download

Mais j'ai un message d'erreur lorsque je lance un module ou il y a:

```
import nltk
```
ou

```
import re
```


J'ai donc ouvert un terminal et j'ai entré ces 2 lignes de commandes:

```
cd /tmp/nltk-installer
sudo python setup.py install
```

Mais cela n'a rien changé 


Voilà ce que ca donne:

```
Last login: Wed Nov 26 19:20:45 on ttys000
Gilbert:~ david$ cd /tmp/nltk-installer
-bash: cd: /tmp/nltk-installer: No such file or directory
Gilbert:~ david$ sudo python setup.py install
Password:
/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/Resources/Python.app/Contents/MacOS/Python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
Gilbert:~ david$
```

Merci de votre aide 


Bien que ton problème ne soit pas vraiment un problème de développement, on va aller voir dans le forum "Développement sur Mac", parce que c'est là que doivent être les spécialistes !


----------



## tatouille (27 Novembre 2008)

>$ cd Downloads
>$ curl -O http://nltk.googlecode.com/files/nltk-0.9.5.zip
>$ unzip nltk-0.9.5.zip
>$ cd nltk-0.9.5
>$ python setup.py build
>$ mv build/lib ../nltk-macos
>$ curl -O http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/nltk/nltk-data-0.9.5.zip
>$ unzip nltk-data-0.9.5.zip
>$ mv nltk-data-0.9.5 nltk-macos/nltk-data

marche sous 10.5.5 (j'ai deja les dependences, re ou regular expression est ds les standard lib... d'ou caca) je ne te fais pas le cours au sujet de ton python path
maintenant demerde toi pour enlever le boxon que tu as du mettre
sur si tu as ecrase python 2.5 du macos

un simple test quand on fait du python
on ouvre son term
on tape python <enter>
puis sur la premiere ligne on fait

import mypkg <enter>

quand on sait pas on fait pas apprend deja a te servir du language ....
note que pour continuer et que tu comprennes l'ampleur de ton caca
je n'avais jamais installer nltk sous macos et j'ai suivi les instructions from the source
car avant bien sur tu as lance ton interpreteur

python -V 
python -h

PYTHONPATH
PYTHONHOME
...

open /System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/ 
open open /Library/Python/2.5

ecetera


----------



## SnowMan (27 Novembre 2008)

J'ai pas compris grand chose mais merci quand même...

Je peux faire "import re" mais toujours pas "import nltk" après quelques manipulations.
C'est effectivement un problème de dépendance.

Je vais chercher sur le site de nltk.


----------



## Céroce (27 Novembre 2008)

C'est habituel chez Tatouille, mais il y a des infos dans son message.
Python est DEJA installé  (version 2.5.1 chez moi). En clair, il craint que tu ais écrasé l'installation précédente de Python. D'où le

```
python -V
```
pour savoir quelle version est installée.

Les bibliothèques de Python sont regroupées dans un même répertoire, comme il te l'indique.
(normalement, un import re marche tout seul si tu n'as pas tout cassé).


----------



## SnowMan (27 Novembre 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> C'est habituel chez Tatouille, mais il y a des infos dans son message.
> Python est DEJA installé  (version 2.5.1 chez moi). En clair, il craint que tu ais écrasé l'installation précédente de Python. D'où le
> 
> ```
> ...


C'est la version 2.5.2 qui est installée.

Avec la commande "python -v", je peux voir les dépendance si j'ai bien compris? (ca trace les "import")


----------

